

We redesign the Internet - starburst1977
https://cliqz.com/en/blog/we-redesign-the-internet

======
ColinWright
To anyone creating a landing page:

    
    
        MAKE IT OBVIOUS WHAT YOU DO!
    

Look, here's the text I see from the submitted landing page:

    
    
        We redesign the Internet
    

What?

    
    
        Today is an important day for us: We are launching
        a new version of CLIQZ for Firefox.
    

Bully for you. What do you do?

    
    
        Our users have helped us with their feedback and
        input to bring the direct, fast, and smart way of
        navigating the Internet to the next level.
    

Great - I'm so pleased that you've listened to your users. What do you do
again?

    
    
        I also want to take the opportunity to explain our
        vision and how CLIQZ for Firefox fits into it.
    

I'm sure your vision is important. Remind me - what do you do?

    
    
        In fact, this small browser extension ...
    

Ah! A browser extension! What does it do?

    
    
        ... is only the tip of an iceberg in the sense that
        the visible part of our product hides a very large
        story and ambition: We redesign the Internet.
    

Hmm. What does that mean, again?

Oh, I see, you haven't told me yet.

    
    
        EVERYTHING ON THIS PAGE IS ABOUT THEM, NOT ME.
    

People, if you want me to engage, ENGAGE ME!

Rookie mistake. I'm out.

